# How do I treat Pigeon Pox?



## _Simple_ (Apr 3, 2017)

Hey, I'm new at this pigeon keeping thing. I'm seeking for solutions on how to treat my baby pigeon's chicken pox. Please help. THANK YOU!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeon Pox is a virus. There is no medicine for it. Hopefully. it will clear after a few weeks, but you need to make sure the pigeon gets food and water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bird?
John is right in that there is nothing much you can do for it except wait for it to pass. If he stops eating enough, which he may, you will have to hand feed him till he is better. Keep him away from any other birds you may have, as it is very contagious. And wash your hands very well after handling him.


----------



## _Simple_ (Apr 3, 2017)

awwwhh maan that sucks. Is there any herbs that could dry it off. I heard you can use a mixture of Tumeric,coconut oil, and chili powder? Does it really work? Thank you :]


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know, but they will dry and fall off when they are ready anyway. Mostly caught from mosquitoes, so you need to keep the mosquitoes out.


----------



## _Simple_ (Apr 3, 2017)

oh okay, Thank you so much for your help. :]


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Chili powder ! That sounds like it would burn. Iodine can be dabbed on with a q tip. But I don't think it's needed unless a secondary infection is starting.


----------

